# Eheim Cannister question



## Cichlid Guy (Aug 30, 2002)

I have an Eheim cannister #2217 and am having a problem.Each time I do a thorough cleaning and start it up I get the usual high pressure that Eheim put out.My problem is that 3 days later the outflow pace is hardly anything.Its like the filter gets completely clogged to the point I get little output.

Tank size is 150 g and I also have an Aqua Clear 110 running.There is also a system of undergravel jets I designed.

What should I do to help my Eheim?

Thanks


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what's going on but I'm woundering if you do not have enough filtration for a 150g tank? I'm running a Eheim 2060 and 2213 on my 75g tank. Are you running a white filtering pad in the canister? If so it may be clogging up quickly if the tank needs more filtration?

This is just a guess. See what the more experienced people have to say?


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a 2217 & AC110 on my 90g which I'm moving to a 125G and adding an FX5.
You need more filtration on a 150g.

But I had the same problem which was caused by too much filter floss.
Once I removed some the filter ran for months without clogging.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What kind of media do you use?

How do you have the media stacked in your 2217?

Is anything hooked up to the output of the filter? Undergravel jets? Spraybar?

Have you always had this problem?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Are you sure that you have the cotton pad placed under the plastic grate? I made this mistake once and the outflow slowed down right away.

Mike


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

How many fish do you have and how big are they? How often and how much do you feed them?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a 150 gallon tank with 2 10" Uarus, 3 large Synodontis Cats, 3 large Clown Loaches and a 9" Geophagus, among other fish.

I filter the tank with 2 Eheim 2028 canisters and a Emperor 400 Biowheel, and it is still not enough filtration.

Mike


----------



## 75malawi (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll jump on, I have a 75 with 20 or so mbuna (10 adults / 10 juvies & fry) and filter it with a 2217 _and_ a Rena XP3. The 2217 usually has great flow until the top (white) filter gets clogged up. On mine, that's roughly 1 month, but I could see it happening sooner with less filtration.

I recently went with a less restrictive top filter floss material (the type you cut to fit, found in most pet stores). It seems to filter just as effectively, but allows for much more flow.

As mentioned before, make sure you put the top white filter below the plastic grate, I could see that causing problems too.


----------

